# Practice amp - Blackstar HT5R problems



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

I’m what you call a noob.

Simple little amp. I like it. Only recently really started playing it. Recently it’s lost a lot of its volume. When it’s relatively cold it goes louder (~50% of what it used to get?) and after it warms up i need to turn volume to 10 to get levels that used to be 2-3.
Tubes glow orange and look fine. I changed the pre amp tube with the same result. I haven’t changed the power tube but it also looks fine? Doesn’t look discoloured or damaged. Anyone familiar with this little thing or is it time for the curb? Toronto area. 

Thanks for patience.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

New tubes needed? Power tubes would go long before preamp tubes. Many amps can go pretty much forever without needing new preamp tubes. A dead power tube can glow like it's fine because the heater still works but actually be pretty weak. 
Is it 2 EL84 in this amp?

Besides that, how do you like it?


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> New tubes needed? Power tubes would go long before preamp tubes. Many amps can go pretty much forever without needing new preamp tubes. A dead power tube can glow like it's fine because the heater still works but actually be pretty weak.
> Is it 2 EL84 in this amp?
> 
> Besides that, how do you like it?


I really liked the amp before this. The gain channel is fairly useless for me as I didn’t really like the sound it puts out. But he clean channel was great and with a 12ax7 and could break up pretty nicely at house friendly volumes. But now it’s practically unusable. I’ll try changing the power tube and see if it makes a difference


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I am reading it uses a preamp tube as the power tube. That’s very strange. It’s a 12BH7. Be sure to get 2 so you have a backup. Might as well get a 12AX7 while you’re at it. If this doesn’t fix it, you probably need an amp tech.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Ok, this makes sense, the HT1 uses 12AU7s for the 1 watt power amp. 
12BH7 has a bigger power rating... if it uses a pair replace both.

It is unusual but became sort of mainstream in the 2000s with the 1watt amp designs out there on the chat rooms using 12au7s or others for lower power amps.
I don't think any vintage guitar amp used these tubes this way. They were used as preamp driver tubes in big power amps driving multiple power tubes, or in radio and tv circuits.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

DaddyDog said:


> I am reading it uses a preamp tube as the power tube. That’s very strange. It’s a 12BH7. Be sure to get 2 so you have a backup. Might as well get a 12AX7 while you’re at it. If this doesn’t fix it, you probably need an amp tech.


so it uses the 12BH7A for power. I have 3 of them. Just tried all 3 to same results. The 12ax7 was in it before and I replaced it with the 12at7. The 12at7 just gives it about 40% more headroom and gives you more volume to play with. But so far I can’t get any volume at all passed like ~2.. even when it’s turned to 10


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

If you tell us where you live, we can recommend an amp tech.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

I put it in my first post in hopes someone would chime in with a tech recommendation. I’m just east of Toronto in Durham region


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Few techs in Toronto area






Amp Technicians - www.thetubestore.com


Find a Tube Amp Technician in your area. The Best Techs we trust.




www.thetubestore.com


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks for the help. I contacted Paul's boutique. I'll update with the result.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

Update

three techs in GTA had the same opinion. These cheap entry level bedroom tube amps have extremely cheap electronic boards that have a shelf life. Even if 1 month old they are just warrantied and replaced without fixing. Would be $2-300 to fix it. for an amp worth $300. =\= good value.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. The industry has been going this way for a while now. It's great (cheaper) when you want to buy new product, but sure sucks when it breaks.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Those are about the same price as a Pro Jr IV.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

I actually just replaced it with a vox ac4hw1. And the blackstar cab i loaded with a greenback will live to see another day and another partner soon enough. All good. I don’t think I’ll be buying another blackstar amp though.


----------

